# So what did Santa give you



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/12/18)

Being a dad my best present is the smile on the kids faces. Just got the normal few bottle of brandy, few tshirt and a better scale for diy mixing.

Got my boy this

My 6 year old little princess also got a nano drone. Hehe yes she is rof en onbeskof, plays only with the boys and play rugby(with the boys) she allready complain why she did not get a big drone like her brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/12/18)

Haha @Jean claude Vaaldamme I also grew up with the boys too.

Santa brought me this lol




No joke, it's an highly venomous rinkhals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha @Jean claude Vaaldamme I also grew up with the boys too.
> 
> Santa brought me this lol
> 
> ...


Eish, hope he choke on his cookies. Santa, not the snake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (25/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha @Jean claude Vaaldamme I also grew up with the boys too.
> 
> Santa brought me this lol
> 
> ...



Always wanted a room full with glass enclosures full of snakes. Maybe a wall top to bottom full so i can be close to them.

Its just something i always wanted, been so close to danger really gets the heart pumping

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/18)

A day with my daughter...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/12/18)

An awesome day with family and friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/18)

A day filled with doing as little as possible, overeating to the wheelbarrow for stomach support point, and lots of laughs with my big guys watching comedy performances. Also having the Grey Ghost (Mom) around was a definate winner. 

And getting my own checkout trolley for my vape supplies, may need a trailer though to increase capacity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/18)

Must say something like this may have been more appropriate size wise, wonder where I can get one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/18)

Santa bought me a couple of bottles of my favourite Pinotage! Best ever!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (26/12/18)

Gifts



from Santa.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/12/18)

I got nothing vape related but got a few nice gifts

Some speakers for my desktop computer - my previous ones got fried with the power surge we had a while back
And some rechargeable AAA batts for my cordless phone. I think the previous ones needed to be changed
Then I got a ginormous box of chuckles - those chocolate sweets
And a large sized box of my favourites - Ferrero Roche

Am very happy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (27/12/18)

He didn't give me anything. He's an asshole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/12/18)

My sister in law's mother always sends me a gift every year - this time a ginormous bag of Italian made chocolates - they are so delicious!!! My sister in law got me a book of Where's Wally and a cracker pack of special nougat treats.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Also got nothing vape related.
Bits of bling, some perfume and a few things for the house.
But the greatest gift was spending time with friends and family. That beats any present.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

